# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  ΤΟ ΦΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΡΑΝΤΟ

## george_kerkyra

Στις αρχές του 1916, ο Α’ Π.Π. (ή Μεγάλος Ευρωπαϊκός Πόλεμος), βρέθηκε στο μέγιστο της έντασης του. Οι Κεντρικές Αυτοκρατορίες, παρ’ όλο που η  προέλασή τους στο μέτωπο από τα  Βόσγια ως τη Μάγχη είχε ελεγχθεί και οι εχθροπραξίες συνεχιζόταν πλέον ως πόλεμος χαρακωμάτων σε όλα τα άλλα μέτωπα , είχαν το πάνω χέρι. Ο υποβρυχιακός πόλεμος απέδιδε άριστα αποτελέσματα υπέρ των γερμανο-αυστριακών οι οποίοι θέλησαν να τον επεκτείνουν και στη Μεσόγειο και να τον εντατικοποιήσουν, όταν  ήδη εκεί ήσαν ανοικτά δυο-τρια μέτωπα. Δηλαδή στα Βαλκάνια., στην Εγγύς και τη Μέση Ανατολή. Το δραστήριο αυστριακό ναυτικό, ενισχυμένο και με γερμανικά μέσα, απειλούσε να κυριαρχήσει στη περιοχή της Αδριατικής και του Ιονίου.
Mε βάσεις στην Πόλα, στο Φιούμε και στο Δυρράχιο, απειλούσε να κυριαρχήσει επί του ισχυρού ιταλικού ναυτικού.΄Eτσι οι σύμμαχοι, αποφάσισαν να επέμβουν στην περιοχή και να προσπαθήσουν να εμποδίσουν τους γερμανο-αυστριακούς να επεκτείνουν  τον αμείλικτο υποβρυχιακό τους πόλεμο σε ολόκληρη τη Μεσόγειο. Το Brindisi  ήταν ήδη ένας από τους ναύσταθμους του ιταλικού ναυτικού, ενώ ο γειτονικός Τάραντας ήταν η μεγαλύτερη ναυτική του βάση. Για να κλείσει αποτελεσματικά το στενό του Οτράντο, χρειαζόταν άλλη μια βάση στην ανατολική ακτή του. Τέτοια αποφασίστηκε να είναι η Κέρκυρα, που πληρούσε λόγω του μεγάλου και ασφαλούς λιμανιού της, τους όρους να γίνει βάση ανθυποβρυχιακών στην περιοχή. Το κύριο στοιχείο των αμυντικών μέτρων των συμμάχων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, ήταν το λεγόμενο «φράγμα του  Ότραντο».
Το «φράγμα του ΄Οτραντο», δεν ήταν ένα γιγαντιαίο ανθυποβρυχιακό φράγμα με δίχτυα, 
και τεράστιους πλωτήρες, όπως αυτά που συνηθιζόταν για να κλείσουν το στόμιο ενός λιμανιού (λ.χ. του Scapa Flow).Ήταν ένα «δυναμικό» εμπόδιο για τα πλοία που διέσχιζαν την Αδριατική. Εκτεινόταν  από το ΒΔ άκρο της Κέρκυρας, μέχρι το ΄Οτραντο της Ιταλίας. Αντικειμενικός σκοπός αυτού ήταν να φράξει ο λαιμός της Αδριατικής, από τα υποβρύχια των Κεντρικών Αυτοκρατοριών και να παρεμποδιστούν να ξεχυθούν στη Μεσόγειο φέρνοντας αναστάτωση στις ήδη υπό μεγάλη κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση γραμμές ναυσιπλοΐας της. 
Το Στενό του  Ότραντο έχει πλάτος γύρω στα 24 μιλια, είναι όμως πολύ βαθύ (με μέσο βάθος 1200 μ.) για να γίνει δυνατή η σφράγισή του με ένα κλασσικής μορφής ανθυποβρυχιακό φράγμα. ΄Ετσι, οι αμυντικές γραμμές του αποτελούντο από εκτεταμένα ναρκοπέδια αφ’ ενός και 3 ξεχωριστές γραμμές πολεμικών πλοίων αφ’ ετέρου, σε συνεχείς πολεμικές περιπολίες.

Η πρώτη γραμμή αποτελείτο από βρετανικά και αυστραλιανά αντιτορπιλικά, που σαν σκοπό τους είχαν τη προστασία των άλλων δύο γραμμών από αιφνιδιαστικές επιδρομές αυστριακών καταδρομικών και αντιτορπιλικών.
Η δεύτερη γραμμή αποτελείτο από καναδικές ανεμότρατες (trawlers), οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούντο σε αποστολές  διευθέτησης των ναρκοπεδίων, λόγω των κινητών γρίπων που διέθεταν (υποτυπώδη ναρκαλιευτικά).Την τρίτη γραμμή αποτελούσαν μικρά καταδιωκτικά υποβρυχίων, βρετανικά δηλ. ML (motor launches),γαλλικά  chasseurs du chous-marins και αμερικανικά  submarine chasers .Τα αμερικανικά αυτά σκάφη, εμφανίστηκαν επί σκηνής μόλις κατά τον τελευταίο χρόνο του πολέμου (1918).΄Ήταν μικρά και στενά ξύλινα σκάφη, μήκους 110 ποδών, εκτοπίσματος 95 τόνων και τα οποία διέθεταν 3 βενζινοκίνητες 6κύλινδρες μηχανές των 220ΗΡ η κάθε μία, που όμως τους έδιναν ταχύτητα μόνο 15 κόμβους στις 450 στρ./λ. Ήταν εξοπλισμένα με ένα πυροβόλο των 3΄΄ διπλής ενεργείας και με ένα λεγόμενο Υ gun (από το σχήμα του),στη μέση σχεδόν του σκάφους, για την εκτόξευση βομβών βυθού. Όμως αυτό πού έκανε τα μικροσκοπικά και ελαφρά εξοπλισμένα αυτά σκάφη, μοναδικά στο είδος τους και για την εποχή, ήταν τα ακουστικά βοηθήματα που διέθεταν (είδος πρωτόγονου sonar), παρόμοιά  με τα οποία δεν διέθεταν τα άλλα συμμαχικά πλοία δίωξης υποβρυχίων. Σημαντικές επίσης ήταν και οι πρωτοποριακές τεχνικές ανίχνευσης που οι αμερικανοί εφάρμοζαν, υποβοηθούμενοι από τις ηχοεντοπιστικές συσκευές των πλοίων.
Οι αμερικανοί, ονόμασαν το στολίσκο των λιλιπούτειων αυτών ανθυποβρυχιακών «The Splinter Fleet» δηλ. στόλο των «αγκίδων» ξύλου. Τα ανθυποβρυχιακά αυτά ήσαν τα μόνα πλοία των ΗΠΑ με ενεργό δράση σε πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του Α΄ Π.Π. Ο αριθμός του στολίσκου τους ανερχόταν αρχικά σε 24 σκάφη για να αυξηθεί αργότερα σε 36, πράγμα που τους επέτρεψε να μπορούν να διαθέτουν συνεχώς σε 6ήμερες περιπολίες 6 πλοία τη φορά. Διοικητής του στολίσκου ήταν ο πλοίαρχος C.P.Nelson, USN. Τα βρετανικά ML,ήταν μικρότερα των αμερικανικών, είχαν μήκος μόνο 85 πόδια και εκινούντο με τη βοήθεια 2 μηχανών των 220 ΗP η κάθε μία.
Ναυαρχίδα του στόλου των ανθυποβρυχιακών, ήταν το πλοίο «WHITBY ABBEY», μία μεγάλη ωκεάνια ανεμότρατα. Σε αυτήν επέβαινε βρετανός ανώτερος αξιωματικός του ναυτικού με τον βαθμό του πλοιάρχου, επικεφαλής του ανθυποβρυχιακού αγώνα και ο οποίος ήταν γνωστός με τη συνθηματική ονομασία Captain B. H ναυαρχίδα όμως του Captain B ήταν ένα γέρικο κουφάρι και φυσικά ατμοκίνητο που δημιουργούσε τέτοιους και τόσους θορύβους,οι οποίοι εμπόδιζαν την ηχοεντοπιστική έρευνα που διεξήγαγαν τα αμερικανικά ανθυποβρυχιακά. Για να πεισθεi ο ισχυρογνώμων Captain B, χρειάσθηκε να επιβιβασθεί ενός αμερικανικού καταδιωκτικού, ώστε να αντιληφθεί  «ιδίοις όμμασι» το πρόβλημα.

*Αντίμετρα από τα εχθρικά υποβρύχια*
Τα εχθρικά υποβρύχια για να αποφύγουν τους διώκτες τους και τα  ηχοεντοπιστικά  μηχανήματα, είχαν από ενωρίς βρει μια μέθοδο παραπλάνησής τους: κινούσαν τις ηλεκτρομηχανές τους (τα υποβρύχια είχαν δύο, μία για κάθε άξονα) σε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. Η εύρεση αυτής της  «διαφορικής» ταχύτητας, που θα έκανε το σκάφος να πλέει με τη λεγόμενη «ταχύτητα σιγής» (silent running speed),  ήταν αποτέλεσμα ειδικής μελέτης που γινόταν σε κάθε υποβρύχιο, προτού καν ξεκινήσει για την περιπολία του στην εχθρική περιοχή. Για παράδειγμα αν στο Χ υποβρύχιο η μια του μηχανή περιεστρέφετο στις 75 στρ/λεπ και η άλλη στις 90, τότε αυτή ήταν η ταχύτητα πλεύσης του σκάφους ή S.R.S.Mε τον τρόπο αυτός εξουδετερωνόταν οι δονήσεις της προπέλας από τις αντίστοιχες της άλλης και έτσι οι ηχοεντοπιστικές συσκευές των αμερικανών δεν μπορούσαν να τις ακούσουν. 
Πλοίο υποστήριξης του αμερικανικού «Splinter Fleet», ήταν το παλαιό ατμόπλοιο «Leonidas», στο οποίο επέβαινε και ο διοικητής της Μοίρας Πλοίαρχος Nelson. Στις δραστηριότητες της Μοίρας των αμερικανικών καταδιωκτικών πλην των συνεχών περιπολιών στο «Φράγμα του Οτράντο», ήταν και άλλες,  σημαντικότερη των οποίων ήταν αυτή του καταδιωκτικού 1Χ4, που τον Αύγουστο του 1918, μετέφερε τα κοσμήματα του Σερβικού Στέμματος από την Κέρκυρα στη Μάλτα, όταν οι σύμμαχοι, φοβούμενοι την κατάρρευση του μετώπου των Αγίων Σαράντα, σκέφτηκαν προς στιγμή να εκκενώσουν την Κέρκυρα.
Οι αμερικανοί είχαν το αγκυροβόλιο τους στα βόρεια του κερκυραϊκού λιμανιού, στον όρμο του Κομμένου. Το ονόμασαν American Bay. Επίσης είχαν αρχίσει να φτιάχνουν και ένα μικρό θεραπευτήριο-νοσοκομείο, κάτω από τις ελιές, άγνωστο όμως πού ακριβώς, Δεν το τελείωσαν όμως ποτέ, από έλλειψη ξυλείας. Στο τέλος κατεδάφισαν και αυτά που είχαν προλάβει να τελειώσουν και με τη ξυλεία του έφτιαξαν φέρετρα για τα θύματα της μεγάλης επιδημίας ισπανικής γρίππης, που είχε πλήξει όλο τον κόσμο και βέβαια την Κέρκυρα (πανδημία), με ιδιαίτερη μάλιστα σφοδρότητα. 
*Η Συμμαχική Επιδρομή στο Δυρράχιο* 
 Μια από τις τελευταίες επιχειρήσεις του Α’ Π.Π. ήταν  και η συμμαχική επιδρομή κατά της αυστριακής ναυτικής βάσης του Δυρραχίου, της τελευταίας προς νότο μιας σειράς αυστριακών βάσεων κατά μήκος των ανατολικών ακτών της Αδριατικής: Πόλα,Φιούμε, Σπαλάτο, Δυρράχιο. Για τους υπερασπιστές του «Φράγματος του Οτράντο», η πιο επικίνδυνη απ` ‘όλες ήταν η τελευταία, γιατί ήταν και η πλησιέστερη σ` αυτό καθώς και στις δυο μεγάλες ναυτικές βάσεις των συμμάχων της περιοχής, του Μπρίντιζι δηλ. και της Κέρκυρας, Μάλιστα εθεωρείτο απόρθητη (κάτι σαν Γιβραλτάρ της Αδριατικής). 
Η επιχείρηση ορίστηκε για τις πρωινές ώρες της 2ας Οκτωβρίου 1918, 40 δηλαδή μέρες πριν την ιστορική μέρα της 11ης Νοεμβρίου, ημέρα κατά την οποία θα σημάνει η λεγόμενη Ανακωχή του Α’  Π.Π. και 19 μέρες πριν την πρώιμη μονομερή ανακωχή των αυστριακών (23/10/1918).
Στις επιχειρήσεις κατά της οχυρωμένης ναυτικής βάσεως του Δυρραχίου, έλαβαν μέρος σε τρία  κύματα, τα εξής πολεμικά πλοία: Στο πρώτο κύμα τα 12 αμερικανικά ανθυποβρυχιακά (τελικά μόνο τα 11, γιατί το 12ο μπλέχτηκε στο ανθυποβρυχιακό φράγμα του Μπρίντιζι και δεν συμμετείχε). Ο ρόλος των καταδιωκτικών αυτών, ήταν να προσπαθήσουν να ανοίξουν διόδους δια μέσου των εχθρικών ναρκοπεδίων, ριχνοντας τις βόμβες βυθού από  τα «Y gun» τους και ανατινάσσοντας τα γραμμικά ναρκοπέδια των βορείων προσβάσεων του λιμανιού του Δυρραχίου, προς ΝΔ του ακρωτηρίου Pali.

Στο δεύτερο κύμα, ακολουθούν τα ταχύτατα ιταλικά  motoscafi, ταχύτητας 40 κόμβων, κάτι τι το μοναδικό για την εποχή, μήκους σκάφους μόνο 40 ποδών, τα οποία έφεραν τορπίλες και τα οποία οι αυστριακοί είχαν μάθει να σέβονται ήδη από το πρόσφατο παρελθόν.
Αντικειμενικός τους σκοπός, ήταν να αποκρούσουν ενδεχόμενη αντεπίθεση αυστριακών τορπιλλοβόλων. Πράγματι, στην προβλεφθείσα αντεπίθεση  των τελευταίων, κατάφεραν και βύθισαν ένα από αυτά, ανάγκασαν δε τα υπόλοιπα να αποχωρήσουν άπρακτα.
Στο τρίτο κύμα ακολουθούν τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία, ιταλικά  καταδρομικά, όπως τα San Marco, San Giorgio και Pisa, τα βρετανικά ελαφρά καταδρομικά  HMS Weymouth, Dartmouth και Lowestoft, καθώς και τα αντιτορπιλικά HMS Badger, Tribune, Shark, Ruby, Cameleon και Nymph.Τα πλοία αυτά άρχισαν ανηλεή βομβαρδισμό κατά των τριών ομάδων των αυστριακών επάκτιων πυροβολείων των 10’’.       
Την επίθεση των τελευταίων πλοίων, συνόδευε και αεροπορικός βομβαρδισμός από 74 αεροσκάφη  των δυνάμεων της Ιταλίας, Γαλλίας και Μ.. Βρετανίας.
Αφού τελείωσε ο ναυτικός και ο αεροπορικός βομβαρδισμός, τα ιταλικά motoscafi πέρασαν με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητά τους, πάνω από τα χαμηλότερα σημεία του ανθυποβρυχιακού φράγματος του λιμανιού (το ίδιο είχαν κάνει οι Ιταλοί και  κατά της ναυτικής βάσης της Pola), μπήκαν στο ίδιο το λιμάνι του Δυρραχίου και άρχισαν να τορπιλίζουν τα αγκυροβολημένα εκεί πλοία και τις εγκαταστάσεις. Έτσι τορπίλισαν και βύθισαν μια μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή, κατέστρεψαν τη θύρα μιας άλλης και την αχρήστεψαν μαζί με ένα υποβρύχιο που περιείχε για επισκευές, καθώς και ένα εμπορικό πλοίο.
Οι σύμμαχοι συνέλαβαν το πλωτό νοσοκομειακό των αυστριακών, το πλοίο «Baron Call», που προσπαθούσε να αποπλεύσει,  προστατεύοντας συγχρόνως και ένα υποβρύχιο , στην προσπάθειά του να ξεφύγει λαθραία του κλοιού των συμμαχικών πλοίων. Το νοσοκομειακό οδηγήθηκε στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντιζι, λίγο αργότερα όμως, του επετράπη να αποπλεύσει. Το υποβρύχιο κτυπήθηκε από τα αμερικανικά καταδιωκτικά και βυθίστηκε.
Οι απώλειες των συμμάχων ήταν πολύ ελαφρές: μόλις 6 νεκροί και λίγοι τραυματίες.  Το βρετανικό καταδρομικό HMS Weymouth χτυπήθηκε στην πρύμη του από μια τορπίλη, αλλά όμως συνέχισε να μάχεται.
Η πόλη και το λιμάνι του Δυρραχίου υπέστησαν μεγάλες καταστροφές. Οι απώλειες μεταξύ των αμάχων, στην αλβανική αυτή πόλη, ήσαν εξ ίσου μεγάλες. Λίγες μέρες μετά, σερβικά στρατεύματα θα αποβιβαστούν στην εκεί και στη συνέχεια θα καταλάβουν ολόκληρη την γύρω περιοχή.
Στις 23 Οκτωβρίου, οι αυστριακοί συνήψαν μονομερή ανακωχή. Στα συμμαχικά πλοία που βρισκόταν στη συνήθη περιπολία τους  στο  «Φράγμα του Οτράντο», ήλθε μια γενική τηλεγραφική διαταγή: «Προς όλα τα πλοία: μη βυθίζεται πλέον εχθρικά υποβρύχια. Ανακωχή υπογράφεται με το αυστριακό πολεμικό ναυτικό». Τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια, όμως, επωφελούμενα της μονομερούς ανακωχής, γλύστρησαν  κρυφά  και δια μέσου της μισής Μεσογείου και των Στενών του Γιβραλτάρ, επωφελούμενα και από το γεγονός ότι ίσως οι σύμμαχοι να είχαν σχετικές διαταγές να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, κατάφεραν να επιστρέψουν στις βάσεις τους στην πατρίδα. Κατά τον προς τα εκεί πλουν τους (στην επιφάνεια, παρακαλώ),κατάφεραν να βυθίσουν και το τελευταίο συμμαχικό πολεμικό του πολέμου: το βρετανικό πλοίο μάχης HMS Britannia!
Τελευταία πράξη του πολέμου στην Αδριατική : τα αμερικανικά καταδιωκτικά, διατάχθηκαν να συνοδεύσουν το αυστριακό αντιτορπιλικό Νο 77 και να το οδηγήσουν στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας,όπου και θα εγένετο η επίσημη παράδοση του αυστριακού πολεμικού ναυτικού. Η παράδοση έγινε κατόπιν της επιθυμίας των ηττημένων, στον αμερικανό ναύαρχο Blackford, ο οποίος έτυχε να βρίσκεται στο Γιβραλτάρ και έσπευσε στην Κέρκυρα με το ταχύτερο μέσο που του διετέθη.
Για ένα μικρό διάστημα, το συμμαχικό ναυτικό ανέλαβε το ρόλο της αστυνόμευσης των ακτών, αλλά και των πιο σημαντικών πόλεων πρώην βάσεων της Αδριατικής, κατά μήκος των Δαλματικών ακτών, καθώς επίσης και των έργων της αποξήλωσης των βάσεων τούτων.

ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ:
1) Γαλλική φορτηγίδα μεταφέρει αγελάδες στην ακτή του λιμανιού της Κέρκυρας
2) Μετά τη λήξη του πολέμου. Αμερικανικά πολεμικά  αγκυροβολημένα σε γαλλικό λιμάνι
3) Αμερικανικά καταδιωκτικά και συμμαχικά μεταγωγικά στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας. Σε πρώτο πλάνο ο σκοπός ναύτης στην αποβάθρα.
4) Επιστροφή στοAmerican Bay της Κέρκυρας μετά από περιπολία στο «Φράγμα»

----------


## basi

Ωραίο θέμα  .  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ .

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η καταγραφή μιας ναυτικής πτυχής της Κέρκυρας για την οποία δεν είχα ξαναδιαβάσει ως τώρα.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ενδιαφέρουσα,αλλα και με εξαιρετικό τρόπο κατατεθειμένη , αυτή η (  σχεδόν αγνωστη )πτυχή της σχετικά πρόσφατης περιόδου της ιστορίας.Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αεροφωτογραφία του στολίσκου με το USS Leonidas να διακρινεται στην πανω πλευρά της φωτογραφίας.
h42570.jpgΠηγή

Από ότι καταλαβάινουμε το αγκυροβόλιο ήταν στο στίγμα 39° 39,9 Β 019° 51,5 Α έξω από τον ορμο των Γουβιών. Το έχω σημειώσει στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη.
corfu.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

----------

